# Lamborghini Rolling shot..



## Photofiend (Sep 3, 2007)

This was my first attempt at doing on of these so give me lots of feedback!








thanks in advance


----------



## The Phototron (Sep 3, 2007)

Wait...your friend GOT a Lamborghini?!


----------



## ShaCow (Sep 3, 2007)

great colours, and I love the very slim black border around the picture....

the only thing I would change about this would be to move the drivers head completely out of view... apart from that GREAT JOB 


ps... your friend has way to much money


----------



## S2K1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Great shot, just the driver's head like mentioned before.


----------



## Peanuts (Sep 3, 2007)

I hope that was a rental 

Great shot, I also agree about the head.


----------



## Photofiend (Sep 3, 2007)

Naw he's like 40 years old.  I thought about taking the head completely out sadly I am 100% photoshop stupid lol...


----------



## Sideburns (Sep 4, 2007)

I think the head is fine...they put heads in advertisements...it's a fine shot.


----------



## Heck (Sep 4, 2007)

Nice rolling shot, Im going to try some this weekend with a friend of mine.


----------



## Photofiend (Sep 4, 2007)

Umm why was this moved?


----------



## Peniole (Sep 4, 2007)

Stunning Job, good friend? wink wink nudge nudge...


----------



## THORHAMMER (Sep 4, 2007)

Perfection !!! 

I could only ask for less harsh sun, but hey, who cares its a lambo.....

I might be trying some of these in the future @ 24mm I will see if 1/60th works for me too !!!! Hey, how fast was he going ? like 20 mph ?


----------



## mylegacy412 (Sep 5, 2007)

can someone tell me how to do this shot?

by the way, this is a great shot.


----------



## notelliot (Sep 5, 2007)

maybe a polarizer would kill those reflections on the windshield and hood. it's a good shot either way


----------



## nutsngum (Sep 5, 2007)

i'd also love to know how to take pictures like that!! any specific equipment needed?


----------



## Photofiend (Sep 5, 2007)

No I just set my shutter to 1/60 at around 55mph seems to give the best blur affect... However hanging out of a speeding car window takes some getting used to lol. If you look and the background isn't blurred enough you an always go lower on th shutter speed. These pictures are easy and give a great effect. This pic was shot around 55mph using a Nikon D80 18-135mm F5.6 lens. If that helps only special equipment you need for the picture is a driver so you can hang out and snap a pic


----------



## Photofiend (Sep 6, 2007)

notelliot said:


> maybe a polarizer would kill those reflections on the windshield and hood. it's a good shot either way


I actually have a polizer but I am not to handy with it yet lol I need some practive with it


----------



## Peniole (Sep 6, 2007)

I actually like the reflections on the windshield, polarizer would take some of the blur effect away IMO.


----------



## Photofiend (Sep 6, 2007)

Peniole said:


> I actually like the reflections on the windshield, polarizer would take some of the blur effect away IMO.


I also like the effect on the windshield now the couple spots on the hood kind of bother me but ehh its ok...


----------



## sleiselei (Sep 6, 2007)

Very nice photos and great car, I like .


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Sep 14, 2007)

Very nice car... I mean shot. I like the reflection but then I'm a wax junky when it comes to cleaning my car. As far as your friends head you could always use the blur tool in Photoshop and minimize it a little bit. Other than that I think it's a great shot and definitely a good 1st shot.


----------



## ccdan (Sep 14, 2007)

I think the photo looks bad ass. Great Shot! Here's a quick chop of the driver removed.


----------



## CopenKagan (Sep 14, 2007)

Personally, I think it's an amazing shot.  Although I do agree that a polarizer may have helped it be that much better.

Good work regardless.


----------



## NJMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Spectacular!  I love it. :thumbup:

NJ


----------



## ShaCow (Sep 25, 2007)

nice one ccdan


----------



## just x joey (Sep 25, 2007)

wish i had that car... lol great shot.


----------



## FSquares (Sep 25, 2007)

cool shot! way to go!!


----------



## TamiyaGuy (Sep 25, 2007)

I, personally, think the reflections give it that glimmer a show-room car should have. It might not have looked so good with a dingy, solid yellow colour. But I have to agree about the driver's head; I see ccdan has fixed that.

Honestly, you ought to send that in to Lamborghini... That looks like it's from TopGear... In a good way, of course


----------



## Campbell (Sep 25, 2007)

Very good job! It looks perfect with the driver blacked out.


----------



## theRossatron (Sep 26, 2007)

nutsngum said:


> i'd also love to know how to take pictures like that!! any specific equipment needed?


 
1 x SLR Camera
1 x Lamborghini Murcielago


----------



## Bevel Heaven (Sep 26, 2007)

Interesting responses....  I don;t really like very much about this shot personally.  The car is not crisp.  The driver side window should be up for uniformity, The car is too centered,..

I would try again with a fast shutter, you will still get blurred backgrounds and very blurred wheels both being a good thing... For example, look at the AMA bike shots in this section.  Bikes moving pretty fast, are sharp, background/foreground blurred, wheels blurred.

*I think everyone is al rosey eyed only because it is a Lambo in the shot :heart:


----------



## prlaserbean (Sep 27, 2007)

I just want to say how awesome of a shot this is. Not just because of the lambo. Lambos in themselves are a piece of art. I suppose Mr. Critical up there is right in one area.. you should sharpen it a tad, to make those beautiful halos pop a little more, .... but I don't think the picture needs a reshoot.


----------



## Bevel Heaven (Sep 27, 2007)

"Mr Critical"  

oops, my bad, I thought this section was for critique...

The title of this section says "A gallery for sharing photos and getting feedback, including general critique."

The author asked for it too "This was my first attempt at doing on of these so give me lots of feedback!"

Didn;t mean to ruffle your tail feathers mr/s prlaserbean


----------



## faux toe graph (Sep 27, 2007)

I love the capture, very nice job! I say save the drivers head, cars don't drive themselves (yet).


----------



## faux toe graph (Sep 27, 2007)

faux toe graph said:


> I love the capture, very nice job! I say save the drivers head, cars don't drive themselves (yet).



In fact, I think you should give the guy a hot babe in the passenger seat


----------



## Patrice (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice photo. Good job on capturing the sense of speed and the predominance of only 3 colors gives the shot some impact. However I think the shot would be improved a bit if the shadow in front of the car on the road fell away from the car instead of towards the front. That drew my attention away from the subject.


----------



## Kabluey (Sep 27, 2007)

what an effing sweet ride


----------



## Sideburns (Sep 27, 2007)

ccdan said:


> I think the photo looks bad ass. Great Shot! Here's a quick chop of the driver removed.



Personally I think that ruins the picture.  Ghost car?  Robot man?  Remote Control?  Fake background?  Nobody knows...

at least with a driver we all know somebody is driving the car.


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Sep 28, 2007)

I think I'm getting the idea... like I said blur the head... but let's add to it... hot babe with no top. Oooooooh me likey!

Ok admit it it's funny.


----------



## Olympus8MP (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice shot!! I've been wanting to try one of these shots, but most cars would not look good in this shot. You got the perfect car for this shot!


----------



## JHF Photography (Sep 28, 2007)

I find the shot sans driver looks a little odd.... like the car is driving itself. A better option would have been to roll up the driver side window. As mentioned, it would add uniformity to the car. Plus the reflections would probably hide the driver anyways, without giving the "ghost car" effect. Unless someone can photoshop in a window, with reflections.... but I know I sure can't!

P.S  I like the shot overall, and the car is STUNNING!


----------



## Photofiend (Oct 19, 2007)

Bevel Heaven said:


> Interesting responses....  I don;t really like very much about this shot personally.  The car is not crisp.  The driver side window should be up for uniformity, The car is too centered,..
> 
> I would try again with a fast shutter, you will still get blurred backgrounds and very blurred wheels both being a good thing... For example, look at the AMA bike shots in this section.  Bikes moving pretty fast, are sharp, background/foreground blurred, wheels blurred.
> 
> *I think everyone is al rosey eyed only because it is a Lambo in the shot :heart:


I will try that out next time. I personally like the soft look that the slower shutter speed does. However what speed do you mean by fast? As in 1/2000 I prefer criticism because I feel its the only way you can improve. We are going to re shoot soon I will try out what you said


----------



## Bevel Heaven (Oct 19, 2007)

I really should have said 'faster' not 'fast'....... 1/2000 would freeze everything and you lose any sense of speed. See below:

This one below I shot at 1/160 sec at F13, ISO 200. It gets real tough on a motorcycle as there are so many moving parts, the entire front end and rear end for example. You go too slow on the shutter speed, and the majority of the bike just looks out of whack. The trick in bike photography is to get as much as possible sharp on the bike, but let the wheels get blurred up only. I find 1/320 is a very good compromise generally speaking of course.


----------



## nossie (Oct 19, 2007)

I agree a lot with Bevel Heaven regarding a few bits but I was thinking of different solutions.  

The car doesn't look sharp to me either but my solution was the opposite, slow everything right down.  Don't drive at 55mph coz you're rumbling all over the place with the cam in your hands.  Since you're in another car I think you should use a slower shutter speed + drive at 5/10mph + prop the cam on a lump of sponge on the door or use a magic arm, anything to absorb vibration of course including image stabiliser.

The ultimate solution is to use an extension for the camera on the front of the Lambo, so whatever it does the camera follows. Later photoshop the pole out.

As for the driver... Moving cars have drivers, get a good looking one or really big sunshades ;p  Erasing the driver didn't work for me and I think the best solution is either to use him fully or rollup the window.






> *Mr. Critical up there*


People ask for C&C and then get narky coz you try to tell the truth as you see it for their benefit and to push them onwards instead of throwing a bouquet at 'em. Sometimes I wonder if I'm supposed to give someone else's opinion and not my own.


----------



## Bevel Heaven (Oct 19, 2007)

I also think that the VR series lens from Nikon set to active mode would settle things with the vehicle being photographed. Ultimately nossi has some good solutions above. I especially like the part saying to simply SLOW DOWN both the lambo and the photog's vehicle. There is no need to be going real fast for that shot. you could probably come up with something very nice only moving 10 mph and it would give you far less camera shake etc, and you would be able to match the lambo's speed almost exactly.

From my standpoint, I personally like these kind of shots when the vehicle looks like it is standing still but the wheels are blurred, the background is blurred.... Specifically, the vehicle is just perfectly exposed etc. But I am funny that way.

Please let us know if you get to do this again [with another car or the same it really doesn;t matter] and show us what you come up with along with how you do it. We all get to learn that way..


----------

